# FOTD with Contrast & White Gold



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## schMAC (Apr 19, 2005)

Totally professionial and fabulous.  Seriously PrettyKitty, you are my inspiration when I open up my makeup drawer.  Wowsers on the blending I can't find the surreal!?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 19, 2005)

I think she used surreal on the inner corners. Wow, you are blessed with some pretty inner corners, haha I could never do that with mine.


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_I think she used surreal on the inner corners. Wow, you are blessed with some pretty inner corners, haha I could never do that with mine._

 
Ditto on the inner corner thing!!!

TOTALLY AWSOME!!!!!  Love it!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)

Me neither, I can't see the Surreal. 

Here is where I apply my eye shadows:

- Shroom under the browbone
- White Gold all over the lids
- Surreal on the center of the lids
- Contrast on the outer V 
- White Gold mixed with Mixing Medium on the inner corner


----------



## charms23 (Apr 19, 2005)

Very sophisticated look!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2005)

oooh prettykitty! i love it!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2005)

I love all your looks!


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 19, 2005)

Absolutely GORGEOUS! Now more shadows I need! LOL!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 19, 2005)

Thx ladies!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

gorgeous on you.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

You look Amazing!! Even neutrals look runway perfect on you


----------



## veilchen (Apr 20, 2005)

that's sooo lovely, as usual!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2005)

Love it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Tinker Bell (Apr 20, 2005)

Fantastic!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think Contrast is gonna be my next purchase... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One doubt, White gold is an e/s or a pigment? I think I've never seen it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 21, 2005)

White Gold is a pigment! Its a Pro Pigment!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 28, 2005)

Inner corner: White Gold
Under the brow: Shroom
On the lids: Surreal
Crease: Contrast


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 28, 2005)

Very pretty and natural.


----------



## breathless (Jul 31, 2005)

so shimmery and perfect!


----------



## bazaarish (Jul 31, 2005)

thats awsome!


----------



## hazelinsight (Jul 31, 2005)

Girl i want you to do an eyebrow tutorial they are so gorgous...i think imma steal ya look lol  (jk)


----------



## sayamaya (Jul 31, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## MargaretD (Aug 3, 2005)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 3, 2005)

your looks are always beautiful too. you do your makeup so perfect!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2005)

you.

are.

incredible.

<3.


----------



## slatka (Aug 4, 2005)

Your make-up is gorgeous!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Aug 4, 2005)

Perfecto!


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 7, 2005)

You're absolutely stunning!


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh I've never seen this one before! & here I thought I had viewed all your FOTD's!

Hot stuff!


----------



## KJam (Dec 7, 2005)

Beautiful - I am loving you breaking into your archives!


----------



## Padmita (Dec 7, 2005)

This is definitely one of my favourites from you!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 7, 2005)

that's so pretty!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Dec 7, 2005)

oh my i loooove this so fresh looking you look beautiful chick


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 8, 2005)

I want White Gold pigment now *hehhe*

It looks real nice, good job


----------



## imar (Dec 8, 2005)

you are so beatiful


----------



## user4 (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, this is old!!! i like it!!! so cute...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow I Don't Even Know How I Missed This Look It Is Beautiful


----------

